# Milan



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi everyone -))) I'm starting university in Milan in September so I'm looking for now foreign friends to speck english and to hung out -))) let know


----------



## thea.xx (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Leti 
where are you from? Are you going to study English at uni


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi there lety where are u from? Im from milan and i can speak english , if u want we can meet each other to take a drink or coffee let me know!


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

dan83m said:


> Hi there lety where are u from? Im from milan and i can speak english , if u want we can meet each other to take a drink or coffee let me know!


Hi sorry but I didn't opened this app since July....yes,add me on Skype letizia1791-)


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

thea.xx said:


> Hey Leti
> where are you from? Are you going to study English at uni


Hi I'm from Milan and u??? Yes I'm gonna study English at University -) what about u?


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

Leti91 said:


> Hi sorry but I didn't opened this app since July....yes,add me on Skype letizia1791-)


hi there lety , i added you on skype , but dont you have an email instead of skype?


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Expat doesn't work add me there pls


----------



## Leti91 (Jul 6, 2012)

Add me on fb Letizia Tosetti


----------

